# Hi I'm looking for a part time job



## Lovely-Paan (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi anyone,

I'm looking for a part time job in Texas.

I am a female 24-25 years old.

I have no experiece in USA.

Thanks,


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

*Details please*

So where are you from and why are you looking in Texas, and Texas only?

Its a whole country if you don't know already.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Lovely-Paan said:


> Hi anyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a part time job in Texas.
> 
> ...


Well the first question is do you have the right to work in the US?

The second one, assuming the answer to the first is yes, is what have you done in the last decade?


----------



## crayons (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely-Paan said:


> Hi anyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a part time job in Texas.
> 
> ...


well when all else fails, you can always start small and use whatever talents to your advantage. i don't know your situation, where in texas, etc. etc. but i know they have some gigs at the website simplyhired


----------

